# New Chevy w/MVP making pile



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

So, many cool pict's I thought I'd throw a few out here too. This is my NBS Chevy with the Western MVP crafting a nice pile. I only have my low-profile led light running in these. ( The strobes wouldn't show on my camera phone and the side and back led's are too much at times ).


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice, How big is that plow and how does the truck handle it?


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats the crew cab with the long bed right? Did they void your warranty because you put a plow on it? I was thinking of doing the same.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

awesome rig


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Petr51488;460469 said:


> Thats the crew cab with the long bed right? Did they void your warranty because you put a plow on it? I was thinking of doing the same.


Nope. It has the snow plow prep package. It came with the new 10/100 power train warranty and I always buy the full bumper-to-bumper package.

I had a K3500 crew/long bed and this truck is actually a few inches shorter in length. There are some tiny lot's I avoid, some lot's I just have to watch a little more closely but, all in all the truck is a monster when it comes to pushing snow wesport


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome truck!


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

Is it a gas or diesel?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

jryden145;462446 said:


> Is it a gas or diesel?


6.0L - gas. A few little annoyance but, she has plenty of power and torque.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

scottL;462461 said:


> 6.0L - gas. A few little annoyance but, she has plenty of power and torque.


hows the transmission for plowing? it seems as though the 6spd is always in too high a gear when driving around, and doesnt like to downshift at all. do you use the manual shift mode or tow/haul? nice truck btw looks sweet


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I hear ya' on the trans. When there is a load the trans responds very well. It keeps to the lower gears and match effort to speed well. I do put the truck into tow/haul mode when plowing ( or at least when I don't forget to ). 

I do have an extra 6-pass trans cooler inline with the existing tiny trans cooler. I had noticed sever heating issues with my plow and the Western MVP plus. Hasn't been a problem since.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

ya my heating issues arent in the trans, which does warm up a bit. mine come on the coolant side of things. ive been looking into the fan clutch everyone seems to talk about, just haven't done it yet. i have a 13 mile commute and the temp only starts to go up a short ways before i get to my first stop so im not too worried about it. i just have to pay really close attention to the height and angle of the plow when i head out. i wouldnt mind an extra trans cooler, that would be nice, always a good thing to keep cool. does it take much longer to warm up with the extra cooler than without?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

tkrepairs;465220 said:


> ya my heating issues arent in the trans, which does warm up a bit. mine come on the coolant side of things. ive been looking into the fan clutch everyone seems to talk about, just haven't done it yet. i have a 13 mile commute and the temp only starts to go up a short ways before i get to my first stop so im not too worried about it. i just have to pay really close attention to the height and angle of the plow when i head out. i wouldnt mind an extra trans cooler, that would be nice, always a good thing to keep cool. does it take much longer to warm up with the extra cooler than without?


Not really. With the plow on I just lift it and she temps out just fine. With the plow off I drive slower at first until she starts to warm. The lowest operating has been 90 with the plow off at 28 air temp. Prior to this the trans temp would rise above 200 and you would notice the loss of power. ( I was told the NBS has a power limitation cut off slightly at or above 200. around 220 she would then really shut down. I've not tested nor do I want to )


----------

